# ghrp 6 worth taking?



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

im back online, finally got my internet sorted again :thumbup1: just came off a course of t400 & tren e both prochem, pct starts in 3 weeks, just wondering would it be worth using ghrp 6 during my pct and maybe after i finish up with pct, i hear it doesnt really work for everyone? whats your views please, also is there any side effects from the ghrp??


----------



## 44carl44 (Apr 24, 2013)

johnnyg said:


> im back online, finally got my internet sorted again :thumbup1: just came off a course of t400 & tren e both prochem, pct starts in 3 weeks, just wondering would it be worth using ghrp 6 during my pct and maybe after i finish up with pct, i hear it doesnt really work for everyone? whats your views please, also is there any side effects from the ghrp??


add some cjc in there mate works for me


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

what are you looking to gain from the GHRP 6 ?

and why 6 and not 2 , or IGF or HGH ?


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

I am going to be using GHRP-2 and CJC, PCT, have heard should be better than the GHRP-6


----------



## 44carl44 (Apr 24, 2013)

hendrix said:


> I am going to be using GHRP-2 and CJC, PCT, have heard should be better than the GHRP-6


used this the last 2 times through pct worked well this time going to and igf as well see how i get on


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

i really rate it on and off cycle, 3 times a day GHRP 6 and CJC 1295

you can also try out IGF1 LR3, painful but seriously good muscle gains from a 5 week cycle of this. my next cycle will involve all this but also peg mgf and igf des


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

44carl44 said:


> add some cjc in there mate works for me


whats cjc bud?


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

johnnyg said:


> whats cjc bud?


google it


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

johnnyg said:


> whats cjc bud?


Have a read on this section mate

Muscle Research Peptides

Discussions on GH, IGF-1LR3, MGF, GHRP, GRF, CJC etc


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

BatemanLondon said:


> what are you looking to gain from the GHRP 6 ?
> 
> and why 6 and not 2 , or IGF or HGH ?


bit of a silly question mate, IGF is different all together, HGH is a lot more expensive than GHRP so quite often not applicable and why do you say he should do ghrp 2 over 6?


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

WhySoSerious said:


> bit of a silly question mate, IGF is different all together, HGH is a lot more expensive than GHRP so quite often not applicable and why do you say he should do ghrp 2 over 6?


I was asking the original poster why he wants GHRP 6 specificaly and what he was expecting from it. It wasnt a silly question at all mate. I run HGH 5 days out of 7 , I have run 25 days of IGF , 25 days off then I will run it again for another 25 days. I will use the GHRP if I cant get or dont have any HGH but I wouldnt run them together. I dont see the point in my opinion.

I think people have to high expectations of what peptides can give them and get disapointed if they dont see results quick enough.

hence my question , he had a choice of many peptides to run , why GHRP 6 was my question


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Peptides for me work fantastic and I have witnessed people in their 30s getting nothing from it so it could be a connection with age. Have you read up on desaturation of igf because as from everything I have read, 25 days off isn't enough


----------



## Matt090 (Oct 19, 2007)

i found using mod grf and ghrp6 good in pct and through cycle i like it especially when i comoe off.

GHRP6 makes me eat alot more! this helps me maintain my weight off gear!

i felt it helped alot


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

WhySoSerious said:


> Peptides for me work fantastic and I have witnessed people in their 30s getting nothing from it so it could be a connection with age. Have you read up on desaturation of igf because as from everything I have read, 25 days off isn't enough


no , just going on what I was advised would be good use of it from friends of mine. Also there wasnt much on the net about using it to be honest, Not that I could find. mars sent me over a few links but I couldnt find much else. DO you have a link ? thanks


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

If you speak with pscarb he may help, he helped me on it


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

No.


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

BatemanLondon said:


> I was asking the original poster why he wants GHRP 6 specificaly and what he was expecting from it. It wasnt a silly question at all mate. I run HGH 5 days out of 7 , I have run 25 days of IGF , 25 days off then I will run it again for another 25 days. I will use the GHRP if I cant get or dont have any HGH but I wouldnt run them together. I dont see the point in my opinion.
> 
> I think people have to high expectations of what peptides can give them and get disapointed if they dont see results quick enough.
> 
> hence my question , he had a choice of many peptides to run , why GHRP 6 was my question


no big reason just a friend of mine said it to me, he used it ghrp6 and worked well for him thats all, im here asking for some info on peptides because i dont know much about them


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

johnnyg said:


> no big reason just a friend of mine said it to me, he used it ghrp6 and worked well for him thats all, im here asking for some info on peptides because i dont know much about them


Surely your first port of call should have been google searching "what does ghrp-6 do"


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

WhySoSerious said:


> Surely your first port of call should have been google searching "what does ghrp-6 do"


Lol dont think some people care how it works, just if they get 'good results' lol


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

WhySoSerious said:


> Surely your first port of call should have been google searching "what does ghrp-6 do"


too lazy  i know a bit about it i just want your views on is it worth taking because ive talked to some people and they say no, others say ya, but a lot on this forum seem to like it so im gonna give it a go myself next week and see how it goes!!!!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

to lazy is not the best thing to say when your asking for advice from others.....

if people say no to the GHRP/GHRH stack then they have either not used decent peptides or they have not used them at all.

GHRH/GHRP peptides give the same (if not slightly better) results as injectable GH as they release natural GH now if someone cannot figure out how that will help but are willing to use injectable GH then they are fools.....

one more note on IGF-1LR3 this drug will not give noticeable muscle gains when used as the cells it could create will be imature and will need steroid cycles and nutrition to grow into mature muscle cells, what many believe are gains when on this drug is just the massive pump IGF gives whilst using it........muscle cells are not created and matured fast enough to be visible within weeks......

there is also no definate time you can use IGF-1LR3 due to desensatisation of the receptor, the best way i have used it is just 3 days a week and i have been able to run it for 16 weeks as i am off it more than on it so no receptor downgrade......

so to answer the question is it worth using...Yes if used correctly


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> to lazy is not the best thing to say when your asking for advice from others.....
> 
> if people say no to the GHRP/GHRH stack then they have either not used decent peptides or they have not used them at all.
> 
> ...


good post bud, what way do you think i should take it as in is it better to cycle it, example month on, month off??? for a first time user of ghrp 6 what dosage would i be taking? from reading the posts its better to take morning, post training and before bed am i correct?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

johnnyg said:


> good post bud, what way do you think i should take it as in is it better to cycle it, example month on, month off??? for a first time user of ghrp 6 what dosage would i be taking? from reading the posts its better to take morning, post training and before bed am i correct?


there is no need to cycle GHRP at all......the saturation dose for both GHRP and GHRH (which you should stack with GHRP) is 1mcg per 1kg bodyweight, i would start with a pre-bed injection then asses tolerance, then increase to am and PWO


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

johnnyg said:


> im back online, finally got my internet sorted again :thumbup1: just came off a course of t400 & tren e both prochem, pct starts in 3 weeks, just wondering would it be worth using ghrp 6 during my pct and maybe after i finish up with pct, i hear it doesnt really work for everyone? whats your views please, also is there any side effects from the ghrp??


 If running a GHRP alone then I'd choose 2 as it's the most effective from memory.

GHRP sides are as any GH sides

carpel tunnel etc


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

xpower said:


> If running a GHRP alone then I'd choose 2 as it's the most effective from memory.
> 
> GHRP sides are as any GH sides
> 
> carpel tunnel etc


i dont see the sense in just running just a GHRP without a GHRH peptide as the results are more than twice as good.......

GHRP/GHRH peptides release natural GH in the body so it is GH so sides are those that come with GH


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Paul, with igf1 lr3 is there a peptide etc that matures the muscle cells rapidly to maximise effectiveness of this?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

WhySoSerious said:


> Paul, with igf1 lr3 is there a peptide etc that matures the muscle cells rapidly to maximise effectiveness of this?


no mate IGF-1 LR3 and Des along with GH/Peptides have the ability to create new muscle cells...steroids make existing muscle cells larger......when i used LR3 and DES i did not see any visible muscle growth until months after (this is apart from the pump)


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> there is no need to cycle GHRP at all......the saturation dose for both GHRP and GHRH (which you should stack with GHRP) is 1mcg per 1kg bodyweight, i would start with a pre-bed injection then asses tolerance, then increase to am and PWO


so for instance i weigh 100kg, if i was taking 3 shots per day do i divide the 100mcg x 3 or do i just take 100mcg in each shot? also how long do you recommend i just stay at the pre-bed injection before i move onto a.m and pwo shots??


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

saturation is 1mcg per lb per shot so you would take 100mcg of GHRP/GHRH each time you inject, a few days is all that is needed to asses tolerance


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> saturation is 1mcg per lb per shot so you would take 100mcg of GHRP/GHRH each time you inject, a few days is all that is needed to asses tolerance


thanks for your help, much appreciated bud!!!


----------

